# 4K compatible HDMI



## neel (Feb 7, 2016)

Hi guys,

Just a quick question. The bolt guide says to use the provided HDMI cable to connect to your TV or a third party cable that is 4K compatible only. 

My question is, since I don't have a 4K television set nor streaming any 4K content, can I hook up the bolt using the existing Monster Cable that is hooked up to my TV with my cable box?


----------



## mikeyts (Jul 10, 2004)

Yes.


----------



## philhu (Apr 11, 2001)

fyi

The 4k cable requires a HDMI cable with v2.0a

Most HDMI cables out there are v1.4a

So if you need to buy new cable, buy v2.0a cables


----------



## bonscott87 (Oct 3, 2000)

Probably something like this:

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B014I8SX4Y?psc=1&redirect=true&ref_=oh_aui_detailpage_o02_s01

Two cables for under $10. Friends don't let friends buy Monster cables.


----------



## philhu (Apr 11, 2001)

Or monoprice cables

Cheaper than cheap

But buy alot, they charge shipping.


----------



## atmuscarella (Oct 11, 2005)

philhu said:


> fyi
> 
> The 4k cable requires a HDMI cable with v2.0a
> 
> ...





bonscott87 said:


> Probably something like this:
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B014I8SX4Y?psc=1&redirect=true&ref_=oh_aui_detailpage_o02_s01
> 
> Two cables for under $10. Friends don't let friends buy Monster cables.


The technical terms that define the specifications of HDMI cables are Standard and High Speed. The High Speed cable specification supports all 1080p & 4K/UHD requirements. Any other term used is a marketing term.

Unfortunately nothing identifies build quality or black market under spec cables.


----------



## mikeyts (Jul 10, 2004)

I've been using the same old cables that I've been using and haven't had any problems displaying 4K.


----------



## atmuscarella (Oct 11, 2005)

mikeyts said:


> I've been using the same old cables that I've been using and haven't had any problems displaying 4K.


There was no change in any spec for HDMI cables with the advent of HDMI 2.0/2.0a and 4K/UHD content. The existing High Speed HDMI cable specification already met the requirements of HDMI 2.0/2.0a, so as long as you had properly functioning High Speed HDMI cables using them would not be a problem. With the Bolt it appears TiVo decided to be sure people had a known High Speed HDMI cable by providing one - which makes sense from a service point of view.


----------



## molimelight (Jan 29, 2016)

I've had really good luck with the Mediabridge cables, including the 50 ft one I have running from my Yamaha receiver in the living room inside the wall through the attic and inside the wall to my Sony flat screen in the kitchen. I'm using these on several of my components and they work great and are easy to route. I don't see too many products on Amazon with 5 stars and over a hundred reviews. Reasonable price too. 

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B005T3LKKM?psc=1&redirect=true&ref_=oh_aui_detailpage_o01_s00


----------

